# PROTECTED COUGARS IN MICHIGAN



## randall729 (Feb 18, 2015)

JUST LOOKING FOR SOME COMMENTS ABOUT THE "COUGAR" SIGHTING IN LUDINGTON CITY LIMITS, AUGUST 2015. The DNR has listened but will not confirm this. The sighting was in the vicinity of the Northside Market and near the Ludington schools. Has anyone gotten any further info on that story. If not taken seriously, What concerns me is the kids walking to school or anyone in this neighborhood is at risk of such a wild animal that could be unpredictable in nature. Could a live trap of sorts be set up and monitored? This may not be feasible and fruitless due to domestic pets getting into it. Just wondering.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

randall729 said:


> JUST LOOKING FOR SOME COMMENTS ABOUT THE "COUGAR" SIGHTING IN LUDINGTON CITY LIMITS, AUGUST 2015. The DNR has listened but will not confirm this. The sighting was in the vicinity of the Northside Market and near the Ludington schools. Has anyone gotten any further info on that story. If not taken seriously, What concerns me is the kids walking to school or anyone in this neighborhood is at risk of such a wild animal that could be unpredictable in nature. Could a live trap of sorts be set up and monitored? This may not be feasible and fruitless due to domestic pets getting into it. Just wondering.


There is nothing to be concerned about, Cougars and wolves have not harmed any children in the UP. Both have been around for decades in close proximity to children.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> There is nothing to be concerned about, Cougars and wolves have not harmed any children in the UP. Both have been around for decades in close proximity to children.


Agree no person who has vanished has ever came back and said they were eaten by a cougar or wolf .


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm trying to find a link to any story about a cougar in Ludington but can't seem to find anything more recent the 2013.

You could read the book "Beast in the Garden". About Boulder CO and how a high school kid was jogging, and was killed by a Mt lion. Now CO has a lot more ML's then we do I'm guessing, but attacks do happen. More likely to be attacked by a 2 legged mammal then a 4, much less a ML but they do happen.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Beast-Garden-Predators-Suburban/dp/0393326349


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

randall729 said:


> JUST LOOKING FOR SOME COMMENTS ABOUT THE "COUGAR" SIGHTING IN LUDINGTON CITY LIMITS, AUGUST 2015. The DNR has listened but will not confirm this. The sighting was in the vicinity of the Northside Market and near the Ludington schools. Has anyone gotten any further info on that story. If not taken seriously, What concerns me is the kids walking to school or anyone in this neighborhood is at risk of such a wild animal that could be unpredictable in nature. Could a live trap of sorts be set up and monitored? This may not be feasible and fruitless due to domestic pets getting into it. Just wondering.


BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHA

HHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Man, haven't had such a good laugh in a long time. Thank-you.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> There is nothing to be concerned about, Cougars and wolves have not harmed any children in the UP. Both have been around for decades in close proximity to children.


That does not mean that it won't happen. It did happen in Minnesota and Lake Superior Provincial Park. In both cases kids were attacked by wolves.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Pass the popcorn!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> That does not mean that it won't happen. It did happen in Minnesota and Lake Superior Provincial Park. In both cases kids were attacked by wolves.


The odds of an attack are similar to a shark attack happening the the Great Lakes. You have a better chance of being killed or maimed by someone texting while driving than by a cougar. Don't forget we are still pushing to have wolves transplanted to the LP.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The odds of an attack are similar to a shark attack happening the the Great Lakes. You have a better chance of being killed or maimed by someone texting while driving than by a cougar. Don't forget we are still pushing to have wolves transplanted to the LP.


Good point. Somebody always wins Mega Millions just not me.


----------

